# Sage One Fly Rods on closeout



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> Get em while you can!
> 
> http://www.caddisflyshop.com/sageone.html


Shhhhhhh... At least until I can find a little more change in the couch.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Danny Moody said:


> Shhhhhhh... At least until I can find a little more change in the couch.


The 8 wt One is a great bonefish rod for me! I don't think these discontinues help the Sage image!
If you pay 800 and then they're dumped for 500? The marketed the One as the next best thing to sliced bread ... Happy 4th


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The six wt is one of my new favorites for red fish.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> The six wt is one of my new favorites for red fish.


Better at $500 than $800.. When will the Scott Meridian Be $500?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Who knows? The six wt Meridian is also very good but I broke it Monday. First fly rod I have ever broken. On the way to Montrose CO now.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Who knows? The six wt Meridian is also very good but I broke it Monday. First fly rod I have ever broken. On the way to Montrose CO now.


That stinks about the broken 6wt.

I indulged today in the One sale. I will not incriminate myself with any more details.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Danny Moody said:


> That stinks about the broken 6wt.
> 
> I indulged today in the One sale. I will not incriminate myself with any more details.


They're great rods.. light and fast!
Count to 2 to load


----------

